# Breathwork 3 times a month



## Cesar (Aug 23, 2010)

I've had dp for over 12 years and have not felt much emotion since then.
I will do 3 1-3 hour breathwork sessions a month and post twice a month with what occurs.
I have used breathwork sparingly but never consistently.

Someone posted once that breathwork/rebirthing is like hyperventilation but this is false.
It is a paced breath which can be slow, fast or anywhere in between. 
It generates energy that is felt throughout the body within seconds.

Wish me luck,
Cesar


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

What sort of breathwork are you doing? how are you learning it ?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

idk what the hell i was doing but i just had surgery done on my sinuses, and since then ive been breathing much better. anyway, i was doing some kind of breathing exercise and i was just inhaling big breathes, doing this for like an hour and my dp felt much better. 
Idk if its because of the sinus problems ive had, or my smokers lungs, but whatever it is i know i dont get enouph oxygen, so im not sure if this is a contributing factor to my dp, but the breathing exercises did seem to help


----------



## Cesar (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm using a cd called the healing art of conscious breathing. It has tracks of a guy doing various speeds of breathing patterns. You just copy the breathe pattern. They are like what would be done in Holotropic Breathwork,
I learned the technique from a Holotropic Breathwork practitioner. Also known as conscious connected breathing where your inhale is connected to the end of the exhale and vice versa. I use track 4 primarily, on repeat. If done for 1 hour+ you start to feel an integration of body and mind on a deep level. I aim for at least 2 hours but your body let's you know when it's time to stop, you get a sense of completion.

You probably would want to have a session with a trained rebirther or Holotropic Breathwork practitioner first because if it's new to you you won't know what to expect. You might cramp up, need water, need to go to the bathroom etc. and if it's your first time it might be difficult to get up and do anything since you'll be in an altered state.
After some experience it will be easier to do sessions on your own.


----------



## Cesar (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I did a breathwork session of 70 minutes in august and it went well. Felt refreshed and calm.
The only problem was I wasn't able to do another session for weeks after. There was a feeling of too much energy in my head from the last session. So I'm going to use other tools for now, holosync auido program and Robert Bruce's book Energy Work for now.

You can google holosync to find out more info, a good forum is

http://centerpointe.yuku.com/forums/12

Robert Bruce site

http://www.astraldynamics.com/home/energy-work-home-page.html


----------



## BlackParasol (Nov 25, 2010)

sonnl said:


> idk what the hell i was doing but i just had surgery done on my sinuses, and since then ive been breathing much better. anyway, i was doing some kind of breathing exercise and i was just inhaling big breathes, doing this for like an hour and my dp felt much better.
> Idk if its because of the sinus problems ive had, or my smokers lungs, but whatever it is i know i dont get enouph oxygen, so im not sure if this is a contributing factor to my dp, but the breathing exercises did seem to help


What was it that was wrong with your sinuses? I ask because for years now, my sinuses constantly feel stuffed up, and 90% of the time I can hardly breathe through my nose, but I know it isn't a deviated septum. I may have the same problem as you had.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

is breathwork the same as breathwork therapy? I heard on wikipedia that it's kind of shady...


----------



## Cesar (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes it's the same thing. Holotropic Breathwork is a form I would 
recommend as they have the most research and science behind 
them. I would have a session or two with a practitioner
first since you can be unbalanced after a session and also during.
I needed assistance going to the restroom, I couldn't walk properly.
Now I just hold onto the walls when I need to go. The technique itself
is legitimate. It has a lot of potential for reducing anxiety, integration of 
unconscious material that is normally out of reach.

Coupled with holosync or perfect meditation cds progress can be made that other 
approaches couldn't in my opinion. I'll be doing another session 
on friday. Now I just use the healing art of conscious breathing cd,
turn on a fan, have a glass of water nearby, and put on my mindfold
mask and follow the cd for 1-2 hrs.


----------

